# My longest ride so far...short for most



## Alexvs (29 Oct 2011)

Well today I decided, while the weather was nice, to go for a 20 mile ride. This is the furthest I've rode so far since getting the bike in July and felt like a great achievement. My normal riding is to work and back which is just over 5 miles each way so nice and short and knew 20 would be a challenge. I searched on Google for some routes round my local area and found one that looked quite good and straightforward so stuck in the destination to the Bike Hut app on my phone and set off. I also used Endomondo Pro which I loved for the mile times in the ear. Unfortunately I realised after putting the phone in my ss jersey back pocket that when the screen went off the guidance stopped so had to stop a couple of times to check the map to make sure I wasn't lost. Endomondo however kept on working with screen off so this was useful hearing those mile times dropping.

So what I've learnt from this is I'm fully capable of riding further than I thought I could and that I could do with a phone holder as can't afford a GPS unit at the moment so the phone will have to do. Oh and not to do longer rides after a leg workout at the gym, my calves weren't loving me at all.

Just wanted to share my achievement with people that can appreciate a good ride as my friends and family think I'm mad for enjoying cycling as they love their cars too much lol


----------



## Kiwiavenger (29 Oct 2011)

well done. i did my first 25 miler the other day (took in a few hills) and was knackered by the end of it!


----------



## raindog (29 Oct 2011)

Well done! Sounds like you had fun - leave the phone at home next time, it will make it more of an adventure.


----------



## MattHB (29 Oct 2011)

Well done! 
I managed 17 today in 2 separate rides, so I'm going to give a 20 a go next weekend.


----------



## 2wd (29 Oct 2011)

Well done  

I'm only at 9 miles at the moment cos I'm too scared that for each mile outwards, it's another mile to get back


----------



## Rob500 (29 Oct 2011)

Well done Alex. 
Next time you plan a longer route, don't forget to make a tea & cake stop.


----------



## danger mouse (29 Oct 2011)

Nice one. 20 is usually my limit so I know what an achievement it is.

Keep it up.


----------



## Alexvs (29 Oct 2011)

It gives a great sense of achievement when you do it and feeling knackered at the end just proves you pushed yourself





If it wasn't for the phone I think I'd have been lost lol I actually went out into the middle of nowhere and took in all places I've never been to or seen was really good. To be fair I probably could've got back without it as there were enough road signs.

Good luck MattHB, it still counts as 17 as still the same day





2wd all I did was set a point and when I got there turned round and headed back, you're right though lol I had no intention of going over my target so as soon as the cycle computer said 10 that was far enough for me and homeward bound I went.

Think I'm going to next try a proper loop route so get to take in a few more sights and aim for 30 miles. Onwards and upwards as they say





Good suggestion Rob but I'm trying to go to places I've never been so not sure about planning a stop but if I see a nice village cafe I'll definitely make a stop to refuel.

Thanks for all the replies


----------



## HLaB (29 Oct 2011)

Well done Alex


----------



## danger mouse (29 Oct 2011)

Certainly couldn't have done mine today without a tea stop.

For me it is about setting yourself a target, but saying that I did find I was limiting myself with doing 10 or 12 miles and getting a bit nervous and setting back home.

I think it was the fear of burning out before I got home.


----------



## ianrauk (29 Oct 2011)

Well done, you will soon be wanting to stretch the mileage further.


----------



## brokenflipflop (29 Oct 2011)

danger mouse said:


> Certainly couldn't have done mine today without a tea stop.
> 
> For me it is about setting yourself a target, but saying that I did find I was limiting myself with doing 10 or 12 miles and getting a bit nervous and setting back home.
> 
> I think it was the fear of burning out before I got home.



Don't worry about burning out miles from home, we live in England not the Amazon jungle


----------



## MattHB (29 Oct 2011)

I've started using imapmyride to sort out some good loops. It takes a bit of working out but it's great, has an app so you can follow the route afterwards. I'm finding loops much much more motivating than out and backs.


----------



## Cycletrax (29 Oct 2011)

Well done, 20 miles is a good ride, and a good acheivment.


----------



## Alexvs (29 Oct 2011)

I don't think I could've done much more today as my calves were cramping on the way back so glad I limited myself to just the 20. It was all self inflicted though as went to the gym not long before for legs day so will definitely be keeping them separate going forward. It's definitely about setting targets and working towards them. I've set a target of achieving 50 miles by Spring and then looking to do some charity rides above and beyond that.

Thanks Matt will give that a look and see what it's like.


----------



## coffeejo (29 Oct 2011)

Well done. The day will come when you start to think of 20 mile rides as "short". I nearly fell off my bike when that thought first crossed my mind


----------



## ianrauk (29 Oct 2011)

Alex, keep up with regular riding, 5, 10, 20 milers, you will soon find that stretching the mileage out is easy enough. It doesn't take your body long to adjust to the extra work.


----------



## Hip Priest (29 Oct 2011)

The best advice I had was to keep on riding! You'll be surprised by how the mileage adds up. Not too long ago I was made up to do a 10 miler. Last week I got annoyed because I only managed 31 miles in the wind.

Hoping to start doing sportives next year.


----------



## johnpembo73 (29 Oct 2011)

Well done hitting 20 miles. Now you have done this you'll be able to hit 30 miles in a few days. Go for it.


----------



## Alexvs (29 Oct 2011)

Thanks guys for the feedback and advice, loving this forum so far and have learned plenty from the few months I've been lurking. Will definitely keep going, I'm getting addicted to it, never thought I'd say that about exercise


----------



## coffeejo (29 Oct 2011)

Alexvs said:


> Thanks guys for the feedback and advice, loving this forum so far and have learned plenty from the few months I've been lurking. Will definitely keep going, I'm getting addicted to it, never thought I'd say that about exercise



I don't view it as exercise, since I remain seated for the duration


----------



## Alexvs (6 Nov 2011)

Well you were all right about the miles coming to me, I clocked up 34 miles after going out for a mapped 25



It was only hunger and house chores that made me head home lol

Have to say as well that there were plenty of cyclists out today and near enough all gave me an acknowledgement, one older guy with his wife said good morning. I even saw a big group going the opposite way in all different team kits which made me feel slightly better about wearing my BMC replica ss jersey lol.

Anyway I've decided cyclists are the friendliest road users around


----------



## Thomk (6 Nov 2011)

It's about 4 months since I hopped on a bike and did a 44 mile ride yesterday which is 17 more than I've done before. The first time I went out on the bike in July I staggered off half way on my 8 mile loop on a moderate (Ok very easy) drag and sat on a conveniently located bench for 10 minutes while my chances of dying reduced. Improvement is very slow but steady and I found the only way to improve significantly was to push myself constantly. It's just as hard now as it was 2 weeks after I started because I go as far and fast as it takes to stay at that intensity. Love it though...


----------



## coco69 (6 Nov 2011)

20mile is a great starter distance....keep going.


----------



## Moss (6 Nov 2011)

Well done Alex!!

20, miles is an achievement in the target distances you've set yourself, not to long before your telling us your riding a 50, miler on a regular basis.

I did 30, in the wind yesterday, with the first 10, rising to 1500, ft, I felt like I'd ridden a 100, miler by the end of it! Bloody wind.


----------



## Chris-H (6 Nov 2011)

Good for you Alex well done mate,sounds like your making great progress.I've only been road riding since the end of September and already gone from an average 10 miler to a thoroughly enjoyable 32 miler and noticing the difference in how much faster i'm climbing the hills compared to the last few weeks


----------



## eml1909 (6 Nov 2011)

Not trying to steal your glory, but I also did my first ever "long" ride today. I started riding in February 2011 but broke my hip the first time I used clipless pedals, so spent 5 months on crutches  

I bought a new bike in the Summer to motivate myself to get fit and lose weight (a Condor Titanium touring bike). Been commuting (8.5 miles each way) for the last few months but today I did a 35 mile ride (averaging 15.5 mph) in the Hertfordshire countryside.

It was absolutely amazing and I am chuffed to bits! Loved every minute of it...  

Aiming for 50 miles next weekend.....


----------



## Alexvs (6 Nov 2011)

Thanks guys, the 34 today didn't feel too bad I was really surprised as thought it would kill me lol. I was too busy looking at the scenery as was nice areas I rode through. If I get the chance to go out next wkend I'm gonna just go for it and get upto 50 or until I can't ride no more lol

Seeing all the roadies with drops is really making me want one now I even stopped off at my lbs to check prices and have some cake from their home made range as I was really hungry


----------



## Alexvs (6 Nov 2011)

@eml1909 good stuff, was a good day to get out in the sticks as wasn't too hot or cold perfect enjoyment weather. Hopefully next wkend we can both say we achieved the big 50! Good luck


----------



## aberal (6 Nov 2011)

Alexvs said:


> Thanks guys, the 34 today didn't feel too bad I was really surprised as thought it would kill me lol. I was too busy looking at the scenery as was nice areas I rode through. If I get the chance to go out next wkend I'm gonna just go for it and get upto 50 or until I can't ride no more lol
> 
> Seeing all the roadies with drops is really making me want one now I even stopped off at my lbs to check prices and have some cake from their home made range as I was really hungry



There's no getting away from it - you are now officially a convert.





You may well be able to do 50 next week - depends on your base fitness level. But I'd suggest aiming for 40 first. Once you get over the 30 mile limit, things get progressively harder and its best to increase your mileage incrementally. There's a sort of rule of thumb that you should increase your rides by about 10% at a time. I've found that upping the mileage by 5-10 miles per ride makes it all the more achievable.

It's a pity that winter is coming on as it will certainly upset your routine. Think about getting a turbo trainer or joining up to spinning classes for the winter months. The benefit is huge come the Spring and if you manage to keep up your base fitness, you will find that you don't have to go through the pain barrier once you start again in Spring. 

p.s. you must now buy a road bike....


----------



## aberal (6 Nov 2011)

eml1909 said:


> Not trying to steal your glory, but I also did my first ever "long" ride today. I started riding in February 2011 but broke my hip the first time I used clipless pedals, so spent 5 months on crutches
> 
> I bought a new bike in the Summer to motivate myself to get fit and lose weight (a Condor Titanium touring bike). Been commuting (8.5 miles each way) for the last few months but today I did a 35 mile ride (averaging 15.5 mph) in the Hertfordshire countryside.
> 
> ...



Bloody hell! That's the worst clipless moment story I've come across. Best not repeat that too often to the clipless virgins out there.

Congrats on your mileages though - sounds like you are doing really darn well. See my response above though about upping your mileage too much. It may be possible, but it does get harder once the mileage creeps over 30 or so. Make sure you drink enough and take something to eat - at least enough to eat every hour.


----------



## onlineamiga (7 Nov 2011)

Congrats eml1909. Very unlucky to break a hip coming off clipless pedals. I came off twice but was at a standstill and just kinda plunked to the ground and did nothing worse than scuff my knee.



To the OP: 20 miles is really good going. Don't compare yourself to others who will sit and quite happily pull out 100 miles in a day. No matter what you do, there is always someone better, but rejoice on the fact that there are millions of people behind you who wouldnt even consider cycling 20 miles. So good going


----------



## eml1909 (13 Nov 2011)

So I did 36 miles today! Feeling really great  

I was going to do another 14 miles, but time was against me unfortunately as I had left my wife at home with the kids.

Slightly disappointed with my average speed (14.8mph) - it seems a bit slow even though I was really putting in a lot of effort. It's hard to see how I could do it much faster than I did, but I suppose that's what training and fitness is all about!

Anyway, off to start the BBQ - yes, I know it's freezing cold, but I feel that I deserve some lamb chops (but with no alcohol, sadly  ).

In case you're interested, here is my route: http://www.mapmyrun.com/routes/view/57735782/?new_route=1


----------



## martint235 (13 Nov 2011)

Well done. Just how fast were you expecting to go? 14.8 seems reasonable to me. Whenever I do a long ride I use 15mph as a guideline


----------



## Willo (13 Nov 2011)

I think 15 mph is a reasonable average, particularly if you're cycling on your own, well done


----------



## hotfuzzrj (13 Nov 2011)

I am fairly new to cycling, I have just been commuting a very easy 7 miles a day for about 4 months. Then more recently I did a 24 miler to Lichfield and then last week a 35 miler to Baddesley Clinton in Warwickshire.

The only down side is both times I've stopped at the goal point and had a rest, and looked round the area, I went to see a roman villa site and then a lovely stately home. I have now joined National Trust in an attempt to get me cycling more :-)

I'd really love to get more miles in and hopefully do a small cycling trip next year.


Regarding speed times; I normally go through those speed detector things hoping to get a reading and being disappointed, then the other day I finally got a reading of 20pmh!!! Only to then hear a car drive (slowly) past me! Grrrrr... lol


----------



## BrumJim (14 Nov 2011)

hotfuzzrj said:


> The only down side is both times I've stopped at the goal point and had a rest, and looked round the area, I went to see a roman villa site and then a lovely stately home. I have now joined National Trust in an attempt to get me cycling more :-)




Sounds like a good excuse for a bike ride!


----------



## deanE (22 Nov 2011)

Completed my first 100K ride at the weekend. Started cycling just 5 months ago, buying myself a road bike as an early retirement present, and weekend ride brought me up to 997 miles. Could be some time before I try a 100 miler though.


----------



## Night Train (22 Nov 2011)

Well done on the distances.

I started off with very rare 3 mile rides whenever I took the car to be serviced. The furthest I walked, by choice, was from my front door to the car!
I have recently been happily doing 25mile rides without concern, though my regular rides are still less then 5 miles.
My plan is to build up to a 100mile ride in 2012 and get an imperial century under my belt. Skipping the metric century as I am old school!


----------



## Scousegaz (22 Nov 2011)

Congrats to all the posters who are achieving there respective goals on distance etc. I am fairly new to my road bike cycling although I have had a mountain bike for years. I have joined a local club recently and find that riding in a group on a club run is a massive help and the miles just dissappear behind you in the distance due to the conversation en route etc when your not on your own counting the miles which can be a bit of a downer. 50 and 60 milers are a regular thing now and a steady 15 mph is a decent average


----------



## Alexvs (22 Nov 2011)

I've been going out every weekend now and have a nice mapped out 28-29 mile route which I've managed to do 2 weeks on the trot with no stops so when the weather starts clearing up I'll hopefully be fit enough to extend that loop. Each time I've been out I'm starting to see regular faces going the opposite way so seems a popular area and also saw 2 big groups going the other way on Saturday and starting to think I should try out a club run as you say Scousegaz the miles will probably fly by when social. I'm off to google local groups


----------



## Paul_L (23 Nov 2011)

well done those hitting the miles. I've been cycling for 3 years and i often recall my first "long" ride. 26 miles, albeit with a few hills. After 20miles i was absolutely destroyed. Didn't know how the hell i was going to get back, but i struggled on. I wondered how was it possible for folk to go out and do regular 40, 50 or 60mile rides a weekends. But keep at it. Build up slowly and make sure you eat and drink enough and those longer distances will soon come to be normal.

Set yourself a target. Enter an early summer 100k sportive, and more importantly carry on enjoying yourselves.

You'll soon see a 20mile bike ride as something you can just squeeze when you don't have time for a longer one.


----------



## Part time cyclist (23 Nov 2011)

well done every journey starts with a small step.... i too came back to cycling this year (april) after several weeks of training and kept pushing myself i acheived the BHF london to brighton 54 miles approx....... and yes it is very addictive i now love my cycling more than running i get out every lunch hour and push out 15 miles and at weekends i try for a 40 miler all this from a couple of miles ride at the start.... keep up the good work...


----------



## arallsopp (23 Nov 2011)

Doing great Alex. Keep it coming. With company the miles pass faster and easier.

Lots of cyclists around MK, but watch out for recumbenteer Rich Forrest. The man has no notion of distance...


----------



## teletext45 (24 Nov 2011)

Well done! My first ride was like 2 miles and it almost killed me! I'm now comfortable doing anywhere from 20 to 100 miles. 

It may hurt when you start pushing yourself but remember cycling isin't about pain it's about how much you're willing to suffer


----------



## 172traindriver (28 Nov 2011)

Keep it up!!!! Just enjoy whatever miles you do, and remember anything is better than nothing! It is so easy to sit there and be inactive, and put the pounds on. The fresh air and exercise is good for you...............the experts say that so it must be true.
Carry on nice and steady and before you know it the big 50 may have been reached. Ambition never hurt anyone.


----------



## Alexvs (28 Nov 2011)

Indeed I just get whatever miles I can in now and enjoy it that much I'm up at 8 every Saturday to check what the weather is like which was unheard of before this. I'm slowly extending a route I've set up so that I at least complete the set route or carry on to add a bit of distance. I'm not racing against myself, but I had my slowest ride yet on Saturday as it was extremely windy and what seemed like a continuous headwind so was just pleased to complete the 35.66 miles I did. I can see the big 50 coming, but in no rush, like you say just nice to have ambition so will continue slow and steady


----------



## Part time cyclist (29 Nov 2011)

Well done


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (29 Nov 2011)

Any distance and any improvement is worth a celebration. Keep it up :-)

We have a wonderful country, and a great way of enjoying it. My max is back up to about 20 to 25 miles now and I enjoy every yard of it.


----------



## Monkspeed (30 Nov 2011)

Well done to everyone achieving their targets! 

I started cycling on Saturday, where I did about 11.5km, albeit slowly and with a half time break. Today I completed ~10km in about an hour. I had a little break and did 2.30km more then called it a day. My legs are like jelly, and just about able to go up the stairs!


----------



## Alexvs (30 Nov 2011)

Monkspeed, it'll come slowly but surely, you'll edge a bit further each time and find it easier the more you do it. Keep at it and enjoy it, that's the most important thing


----------



## uphillstruggler (30 Nov 2011)

Hello Alex.

Good to see your still going, how's the commute going? Probably do the distance without thinking about it by now.

Keep on with the weekend rides, grab some mudguards and some decent clothing and you'll enjoy winter riding as much as summer.

I was up in the brickhills on Sunday evening, pitch black and blooming great.

If you fancy an hour and a half up and about in the hills, let me know, its a regular Sunday ride due to family commitments in fenny. You will need decent lights though. And some warm clobber as it does get cold too.


----------



## Alexvs (30 Nov 2011)

Hi mate, still going well thanks and probably easier due to doing the extra weekend miles so 5 miles doesn't really seem like much any more  Have had a few falls due to wet leaves on one occasion and stupidity on my longest ride on Saturday but every fall is a learning experience I say 

I'm all good to go, fitted guards once the rains started and layering up on the clothes to keep the chill away so got those bases covered for now at least with some extra bits on the xmas list 

Been going all round Hanslope, Stoke Goldington and further afield that side and am yet to visit the hills so will be up for a bit of that. I've also not done much time out in the dark as only do my 5 mile commute home in the evenings so would be an experience lol I'll let you know when I know for sure which Sunday I'm free and we can go from there if that's ok? Thanks for the offer.


----------



## uphillstruggler (1 Dec 2011)

Hello Alex.

No problem, great roads out the way you've been going.

From where you are, near tilbrook if memory serves, there's a great ride out to Winslow for cake, lovely little tea shop on the square, even open all day Sunday.

The Sunday evening thing will cease soon due to the Xmas holidays but feel free to pm me to find out.

Oh yeah, told you you would want drops!

Best of luck.


----------



## uphillstruggler (1 Dec 2011)

picture taken from the bridge above the A5 at Gt Brickhill, just to get you interested.

those lights in the background are Milton Keynes


----------



## Alexvs (1 Dec 2011)

Haha looks good, interesting lit front wheel you have too.

I'll definitely be up for it mate, but don't blame me if I slow you down lol


----------



## uphillstruggler (1 Dec 2011)

Alex

no hurry in the pitch black i can tell you!

the front wheel has spoke reflectors on, they work quite well i reckon.


----------



## Alexvs (3 Dec 2011)

That's ok then. Not sure I'll be able to do this Sunday but think next Sunday will be all good. I've just been out and broke 40 miles  40.27 to be precise in 2:47/2:52 with banana break lol Here's the route I took tracked on Endomondo pro: http://www.endomondo.com/workouts/30297599 the deviation into Sherington was to go see a friend but got there to find out they weren't even around so turned around and carried on.

I'm pretty proud of my ride but would've liked it to have been a bit quicker but strong headwind in places made it very difficult. You can see where my speed drops right off where I was going up hill and into wind, thought I was going to stop haha. As much as I'd like to do 50 miles I think my current bike will hinder that somewhat due to being quite uncomfortable for this 40 miles so by 50 think my hands will be completely cramped and numb. Can't wait to save up and get a proper roadie


----------



## uphillstruggler (5 Dec 2011)

Hello Alex

not sure i will be out on sunday evening this week, other commitments but i will let you know.

went up into the hills again last night and boy was it cold?

have a look at these, i used something similar for about a year and a half on my rapid to give me more hand positions when out on long rides. i did rides of 92 miles plus and had no problems.

http://www.planet-x-bikes.co.uk/i/q/HB3TBHBE/3ttt_bullhorn_bar_ends

Cheers


----------



## Alexvs (5 Dec 2011)

No worries mate, it is definitely getting colder but I was quite lucky that I had a really nice morning Saturday apart from some on and off wind.

For that price will definitely be worth trying, thanks for that. I seem to keep trying to talk myself into getting a road bike sooner rather than later while the family are telling me to just wait so will probably think about it again post Xmas when things are settled down a bit. Thanks again for the link


----------



## Wozza (5 Dec 2011)

Hi Alex,
It seems we must have almost crossed paths on Sunday morning!
http://www.endomondo.com/workouts/30355487
The reason mine wasnt a complete circuit is because I ditched my car in MK on saturday night.
Happy cycling.
Cheers
warren


----------



## Alexvs (5 Dec 2011)

Hey Warren, good choice of route there  but I was out on Saturday morning not Sunday.
Seeing as we do pretty much the same route if you ever fancy buddying up, I'd be more than happy, except I've not been doing it that long so not particularly fast 14-15mph average most times.
Thanks
Alex


----------



## Wozza (5 Dec 2011)

Hi Alex,
After Sundays wind and cold I might be hanging up the bike for a couple of months.
Good luck with your average speed although 15 MPH isnt at all shabby!!
Cheers
Warren


----------



## Alexvs (5 Dec 2011)

Fair enough the last 2 weekends the wind has been getting stronger and it's definitely getting colder by the day.
Thanks mate will definitely keep trying.


----------



## eml1909 (5 Aug 2012)

Decided to take my Gran Fondo out for a longer spin this morning .... 33 miles in the beautiful Hertfordshire countryside. Certainly beats commuting in Central London.

Did this route in just over two hours. Hardly Olympic pace, but I'm still fairly pleased with myself!

http://www.mapmyrun.com/routes/view/120596971


----------

